

Ask HN: Books on human nature that changed your interactions - typedef_void

After reading 48 Laws of Power, I started seeing interactions between 1) others &#38; myself, 2) others &#38; others in a completely different light. There were these mental "hooks" I could analyze human interactions through.<p>Neil Strauss's "Rules of the Game" did something similar.<p>I'm currently reading Robin Baker's "Sperm Wars" and it's again showing me human interactions through a new light.<p>So, HN: what are the books that presented new theories / ideas on human nature that has changed the way you view / analyze human interactions?
======
hga
A friend of mine found this to be true for Sun Tzu's _The Art of War_.

I found something akin, not so much "interactions" as in understanding the
"why" about many human things, in reading Richard Dawkin's _The Selfish Gene_.

------
julius_geezer
Plato's "The Sophist".

Saint-Simon's memoirs.

Neither really for theories as such, the latter for reflections on the the
behavior observed.

Since wturner mentions "Blood Rite" let me throw in Vico's "New Science"

------
Alex3917
That 48 Laws of Power book is BS. C.f. pg's How To Make Wealth essay or else
Dee Hock's essay on leadership:

<http://futurepositive.synearth.net/leader-follower/>

~~~
typedef_void
Why is 48 laws of power BS? There are rules in the book that contradict each
other, but it provides a framework for recognizing patterns of human behavior
and analyzing it.

------
wturner
Blood Rites: Origins and History of the Passions of War.

